

Show HN: Kinect Home Automation goes HTML5 - nitrogen
http://nitrogen.posterous.com/kinect-home-automation-goes-html5

======
nitro_maxvisit
After receiving tons of feedback from my first HN post on the subject
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2303395>), I wrote some new software
from scratch with the goal of creating a user-friendly product. This is the
result.

This is my first web app, and unfortunately there's no live demo (yet) since
it depends on specific hardware.

At any rate, thanks HN for all the feedback last time, and I look forward to
more comments and criticism now.

[Posting with a throwaway account because I hit maxvisit right when I
submitted the link]

